# Overclocking an E6400- memory ratios?



## Ismevi (Aug 3, 2009)

I've read a lot of overclocking guides so I don't brick anything when I try it, but I've run across a question...

http://www.legionhardware.com/pic.p...sly_Easy_E6400_Overclocking_Guide/BIOS_03.jpg

In this guide, they simply suggest increasing the FSB speed because you can unlink the FSB speed and the RAM speed in the BIOS. At least, I think that's what's happening.

Am I reading that right? Can you do that safely?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes you can do this safely. Unlinking the ram would be preferred unless your trying to oc it as well which is unadvised


----------



## Ismevi (Aug 3, 2009)

Nope, just trying to squeeze some extra performance out of the processor. 


Some other questions I'd like to ask;

While I was poking around in the BIOS I found something called AI Overclocking. Am I right in assuming this feature isn't worth the trouble and that I should just do it myself?

I keep hearing the nforce chipsets are terrible overclockers. Is there any truth to this?


Also, thanks for your patience. Totally new to this stuff.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Couldn't advise you about the chipset. Quality of the motherboard and accompany components will determine a good OC. If its known to give trouble then this is not good quality. 

You should always OC manually.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Bios is the best option for ZOC'ing. Intel CPU's very often do not play well with Nvidia chipsets.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Watch the northbridge(Motherboard) temp very close overclocking the Nforce boards will very often cause the temp to rise too high and damage the board.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

The AI overclocking in the BIOS will give you a decent boost but it will only go upto what the boards manufacturer deems safe, most of the time this can be increased and is still safe.

Some boards with AI overclocking alow you to overclock further after the AI overclock by a secondry manual setting or you can just manually overclock it from the start.

As said nvidia chipsets don't often play weel with Intel CPUs.

Also as Wrench said keep an eye on the northbridge temp with Nforce they can get very hot with only a minor adjustment, I alway when overclocking these boards set the Northbridge voltage to the lowest I can get it to to try and avoid any overheating.


----------

